# Outlook 2000 and PST problems



## TAK2005 (May 18, 2007)

I’m hoping someone may have the answer to this. I am at a complete loss. I have Outlook 2000 and apparently went over the 2G limit. I kept receiving this error:

Unable to display the folder. Errors have been detected in the file… Quit all mail-enabled applications, and then use the Inbox Repair Tool.

I used the inbox repair tool (SCANPST.EXE) and received this message:

An error has occurred which caused the scan to be stopped. No changes have been made to the scanned file.

I ran a SCANDISK as well and then SCANPST.EXE 5 more times. Same error message was given.
Then I went to the Microsoft website and ran the 2gb152.exe file to correct/condense oversized .pst file and created a new one while doing so.

I still cannot open outlook. I ran SCANPST.EXE on the new PST file, which did work; however when I went to open outlook, it’s still attached to the old PST. How do I attach the new one when I don’t seem to have the option to do so in Outlook 2000? I understand you’re supposed to do the following
How to Create a New Personal Folders (.pst) File
1.	On the File menu, click Exit and Log Off.
2.	Click Start, point to Settings, and click Control Panel.
3.	Double-click the Mail (or Mail and Fax) icon. 
4.	On the Services tab, click Show Profiles. 
5.	Click to select the profile you want to add a new personal folders (.pst) file to and click Properties. 
6.	On the Services tab, click Add. 
7.	In the Available Information Services list, click Personal Folders, and then click OK. 
8.	In Create/Open Personal Folders Filetype a name for your new personal folders (.pst) file with a .pst extension, and then click Open. 
9.	In Create Microsoft Personal Folders you may change the name that will be listed in Outlook for this Personal Folders file, and click OK, OK, and then click Close. 
Which I did, but it still won’t open the newly attached PST file. I’m still receiving an error stating: 

Unable to open your default e-mail folders. Errors have been detected in the file… Quit all mail-enabled applications, and then use the Inbox Repair Tool.

Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated. Thank you so much!


----------

